# RapidBath



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

Oh I am jealous! Can I ask how much the re-fills are? I know it comes with so many, like 6 I think? I was just wondering if the re-fills were outrageously priced or if it was like just buying a bottle of good shampoo. Does it say about how many shampoos (or times) one re-fill will do?

Sorry for all the questions! 

I was thinking of getting one for our house with part of our tax return...I figured for $70+ I can wash all the dogs in my house instead of paying for one professional grooming at about the same price!:high5:


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm glad you liked it. I have heard mixed reviews on it from several other groomers. Some love it some hate it LoL.


----------



## Sam I Am (Jul 6, 2008)

It only comes with one shampoo. The refills are $10 for a 3 pack. I thought I was using alot of shampoo but it doesn't look like it is any less full as it was when I put it in, maybe it fills with water? I don't know, I will let you know how many baths I get on one cartridge. I think the packaging said 3, but said that it can change drastically with different water pressures. I know our water pressure is unusually strong. It was clear on which pressures would use less or more.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Doesn't petsmart sell several different refills for the rapid bath? I could swear I've seen different shampoo formulas for it but I'm not 100% on that. I used to really want a hydrosurge for the salon but the shampoo has been whats stopped me.


----------



## LAspoo90014 (Jan 10, 2009)

*shampooing*

i give ande baths at my shop in between groomings. the shampoo that i use is FABulous. its called Isle of Dogs (www.iodogs.com), the scent last weeks after bathing. has anyone else used this product?


----------



## Sam I Am (Jul 6, 2008)

Our Petsmart sells 3 different shampoos. Ultra Clean, Hypoallergenic, and Deodorizing. They have at least one more available on the Rapidbath site, it's a whitening shampoo. The one I used last night was the Ultra Clean that came it. I picked up a 3 pack of the hypoallergenic, just because I didn't no exactly how the system would work. I thought maybe it would be a hard blast of water, so I didn't want anything irritating. I hope it smells as good as the Ultra Clean. My dogs will be alot cleaner than they usually are now that I have this, I used to put off giving them baths till the weather was going to be ok for awhile so they didn't immediately need another, but now I can give them one quickly with no problems. I am anxious to see how many baths I can get from one cartridge. Also, Sam usually has alot of big dry skin flakes on his back legs, his tail and on his back at the base of his tail that I notice when I dry him, but he didn't have any at all after just one shampoo. I usually never give him rawhide because he makes such a mess with it, but a couple days ago I was cleaning out their cabinet and found 2 of those little rawhide sticks and went ahead and gave him one. He got it all over his front leg like he usually does, I thought I would have to scrub that off with a wash rag or something, but it came completely off without extra scrubbing.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm curious about how many baths you get out of one thingy too. 
I talked to the store manager at one of the petsmarts here that I used to work for and mentioned I could use the rapid bath at home, she stopped me from getting it LoL. She said, "I can't tell a regular customer this, but since it's you.... " My best friend still works for the all mighty Psmart and says she hates the hydrosurges they just installed because they don't get really dirty dogs clean. Said she has to go back and scrub pretty often and even then she was unimpressed with the shampoo. She strongly reccomended I not spend the 1,000 dollars to install one in my salon. She said it was ok for dog's that weren't really dirty and ones that were maintained reasonably well but for the every six month chow. or the every four month lhasa shave down it was a no go... 
My guys get bathed fairly often though, so I'm sure it would be useful to me personaly... 

LASpoo, I've never heard of an ande bath, is it a similar type of thing ?


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

An Ande bath is a bath you give to Ande...like a Jazz bath is a bath you give to Jazz. I was confused too! LOL Her spoo's name is Ande, I think!


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

LOL:hahaha::hahaha:


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

I am beggining to realize,that Gunther might need a bath(due to his colour) in between his grooming appts (every 4 weeks).
The rapid bath looks cool,but wouldn't you achieve the same with a good shower head? 
Is it the shampoo,that makes the difference?
And would I need to dry him or just a good towel dry?


----------



## Sam I Am (Jul 6, 2008)

I have tried all different ways to give Sam baths and it always ends up taking me forever just to get him wet, the water just beads off. I've used good showerheads and hose nozzles. Then it usually takes a ton of shampoo to get him thoroughly soaped up and I've tried tons of different ways; to washing him like a car with the shampoo diluted in a bucket of water to diluting it into a spray bottle and spraying it on. I've even tried filling the tub and trying to give him a bath like you would a child. Rinsing also takes forever. When he is clipped REALLY short, its not too terribly bad, but certainly not pleasant. Anyway the Rapidbath worked for us MUCH better. And he is much cleaner. You would probably want to dry his head and legs because they are longer, but if you don't mind the curly look you wouldn't have too.


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

You are right...somehow the shampoo just disappears when you put it on them. It always seems to work only in a small area exactly in the spot you apply it to.
Maybe I will go and look at this rapid bath.


----------



## LAspoo90014 (Jan 10, 2009)

sorry for the confusion.. i bathe Ande is what i meant.. lol


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Sam I Am said:


> I have tried all different ways to give Sam baths and it always ends up taking me forever just to get him wet, the water just beads off. I've used good showerheads and hose nozzles. Then it usually takes a ton of shampoo to get him thoroughly soaped up and I've tried tons of different ways; to washing him like a car with the shampoo diluted in a bucket of water to diluting it into a spray bottle and spraying it on. I've even tried filling the tub and trying to give him a bath like you would a child. Rinsing also takes forever. When he is clipped REALLY short, its not too terribly bad, but certainly not pleasant. Anyway the Rapidbath worked for us MUCH better. And he is much cleaner. You would probably want to dry his head and legs because they are longer, but if you don't mind the curly look you wouldn't have too.



I like to use a wash clothe on my dogs. It seems to help the shampoo go further and give's a better lather. Maybe something to try next and see how you like it. 

Well maybe not since you have the rapid bath now. lol Glad to hear its working good for you.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

I am not sure what a rapidbath is, don't think we have it here in Oz. I am so spoilt I have a hydrobath and it is really wonderful. 










It is connected to our hot and cold water so I can rinse with fresh water, has a holding tank for the wash water with a heater which comes out under pressure via a pump. It doesn't take long to really wet the dog and you can rinse really well cause the water comes out with quite some force. I love it but quite expensive just for home use. Mind you even if we didn't have the kennels and I had a poodle I would (if I could possible afford it) have one.


----------



## Sam I Am (Jul 6, 2008)

Rapidbath is just a handheld device on the end of a hose that mixes water, shampoo, and air together. Nothing like a whole system like yours.


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Ok...I think I will get the rapid bath today.
Yesterday,Gunther and I went to the park and by the time he was finished playing with 2 other standards,he turned into a black podle.
Took him straight into a shower...he needed a complete bath and I could see,where the shampoo/water mix might come in handy.
If not...well...it won't be the first time I spent money on something and not get much use out of it.


----------



## Sam I Am (Jul 6, 2008)

I gave Jenny a bath the other day still haven't run out of shampoo, that's only 2 baths so far though. Keep all the packaging, if you don't like it return it. I ask them before I left the store to be sure I could return it and they said no problem.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Sam I Am said:


> I gave Jenny a bath the other day still haven't run out of shampoo, that's only 2 baths so far though. Keep all the packaging, if you don't like it return it. I ask them before I left the store to be sure I could return it and they said no problem.


Dunno where you purchased yours but just FYI if anyone is curious, ANYTHING you purchase at petsmart (food included, even if it's half gone) can be returned  i used to hate it but you can even return things that you didn't purchase there for store credit. So long as it is pet related you can return it to a petsmart even if they don't sell it, which I think it stupid, but there ya go. LoL. We had a client way back that we joked had been spending the same 20 dollars for years. She was ALWAYS returing something. It wasn't just us either, cashiers all over at all kinds of differnt stores knew who she was. :shot: I hated to see her walk through the door!!


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

So I bought it,but cannot get it to work.
Everything is connected,but the actual unit does not work....the water will not come out of it.
I will play with it later to see if I was just having a blonde moment.


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

Blue Fox said:


> I am not sure what a rapidbath is, don't think we have it here in Oz. I am so spoilt I have a hydrobath and it is really wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am so going to get one of these when we have more room!! I couldnt find a price on them anywhere, though!!


----------



## Sam I Am (Jul 6, 2008)

That's actually good to know, I have bought so many things that once I got home I didn't like or use them. My dh has gone through about 5 pooper scoopers, they keep breaking, never thought to return one, eeewwww! LOL! The last one broke after he picked up 2 piles, I made him switch to the one that is just a rake and shovel thingy. Harder to break.


----------



## Sam I Am (Jul 6, 2008)

They are $9.99 at Petsmart.


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

I had to get an adapter to connect it and it works now.
Used it to wash Gunther's legs today and I have to say,that the shampoo/water mix worked wonderfully.


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

Did you find it in Victoria, spoofan?


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Yes...I bought it at the Petsmart?(I think it's called) at the Millstream.
Across the parking lot from Market on Millstream.


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

I did see it today at PetSmart. I'm wondering, though: do any of you use it only to wet down and rinse the dog or is that sort of a waste? I'd prefer it if I could use my own concentrated shampoo. 

My daughter suggested just using it for the wet down and rinse.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

tannerokeefe said:


> I am so going to get one of these when we have more room!! I couldnt find a price on them anywhere, though!!


I paid over $2000 including freight here in Oz, so not sure what one would set you back over there. I did find one fault with only having the single tank on Saturday - if you want to rinse through a leave in product you have to thoroughly rinse out the single tank to get rid of any shampoo residue before dumping in the leave in final rinse. If I had a second tank I would have been able to fill it before I put the dog in and he wouldn't have had to stand there for 5 minutes dripping while I rinsed out the tank.


----------



## Sam I Am (Jul 6, 2008)

I use it to shampoo, but if I wanted to use some of the other shampoos I have I would definitely still use it to wet down and rinse, it just makes it so much easier. Plus I could use the rapidbath shampoo, then use my shampoo like the whitening one or a conditioning one or whatever and know that I don't have to spend so much time making sure every nook and cranny get lathered up because they are already clean.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Sam I Am said:


> I use it to shampoo, but if I wanted to use some of the other shampoos I have I would definitely still use it to wet down and rinse, it just makes it so much easier. Plus I could use the rapidbath shampoo, then use my shampoo like the whitening one or a conditioning one or whatever and know that I don't have to spend so much time making sure every nook and cranny get lathered up because they are already clean.


I do this. I am using a high protein cleaning shampoo and then second shampoo with a whitening one I am trying. Apparently the whitening shampoo on blues will reduce the brown tinges, not sure if I'm seeing any results so far thought but I haven't used the Plush Puppy whitening one yet, that'll be this weekend.

Tried a final rinse with 3 different PP products last weekend and it sure did make his coat stand up and even now 5 days later it is still very full. I am adding oil now to final rinse water in anticipation of coat change and hoping this will make it easier on both of us :biggrin:


----------

